# How Does Your Garden Grow?



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

With silver bells and ****le shells and beehives, all in a row. 

Most beekeepers have gardens, they go hand-in-hand. Lets see some. 

Before my vegetable garden gets going in the Spring, these flowers, all volunteers, are the Kings and Queens of the patch. 










Some harvest.










Some visitors.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Your pictures bring a smile to my face....they're what life is all about


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Hat is the flower with bees on it.


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*how does your gaeden grow*

What a wonderful spot you have.A most beautiful gaerden.It has been so dry here in L A for a long time.Thank you for the pictures
kirko


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

The pic with the Red Hot Poker and Hummingbird is now my desktop background.....Thanks
Tom


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

suprstakr said:


> Hat is the flower with bees on it.


Did you mean to write "What" is the flower?

It's called a Matilija Poppy (Romneya coulteri). Extremely drought tolerant. Grows quite large and likes to spread.

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Very nice. I enjoyed your pictures.  In a month or two, I will be wishing I were in CA.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Dee Bee, Great photos and a great looking spot. I really like the variety of colors in the flowers. Do you use a digital camera?


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Thanks bershire bee. I do use a digital, it's a Sony DSC F717. 

Except for the pink snapdragon, the flowers are indigenous to the area, lupine and poppies. They just pop up.

Foothill living, it's hard to beat.


----------

